# Anyone ever seen one of these? - Re-created



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I've re-created this from Google's cached page...










I bought a couple of old SSIH training course books for watchmakers some years ago. They came from Singapore. One was for tuning fork watches and the other was for quartz.

The above watch is featured in the tuning fork booklet. I've never seen one, but the dial looks very cool. Anyone ever seen a real one?

This is the booklet it's in. All the watches in both books relate to the subject, so the above should be a tuning fork Omega...













*Share this post*

*Link to post*

*Share on other sites*


 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

*
PDXWatchCollector 
*


[IMG alt="photo-thumb-42888.jpg"][/IMG]
Member
 
306 posts

Gender:Male


Locationortland, Oregon, USA


Posted 3 hours ago · Report post

Wow - I've certainly never seen one of those! Every other Omega tuning fork watch that I've seen that used the ESA 9162/64 movements had the 'f300 HZ' branding on the dial somewhere ... but then, the dial on what is presumably an SMf Cone on the cover of the dial also appears sterile, so maybe these were early manuals that still reflected proto-type images?

Fascinating ... thanks for sharing! Maybe Paul or Keith will chime in and know a bit more? Is there a copyright date on the manual that would tell you when it was produced?




*Share this post*

*Link to post*

*Share on other sites*


 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

*
Who. Me? 
*


[IMG alt="photo-thumb-3196.gif"][/IMG]
Member
 
1,825 posts

Gender:Male


Location:West Sussex


Posted 2 hours ago (edited) · Report post

No copyright date on the booklets. The font etc looks 60s, or maybe early 70s.

I have Nos 2 (Sonic Regulator) and 3 (Electronic Quartz Regulator). No idea what No 1 was about

The Quartz one includes images of Megaquartz 32, and LED movements, so probably early '70s, unless they were pre-release images (Was the TC1 LED released in 1973?)

Other than that, the only identifying info, other than Omega's logo on each page and reference to Omega-Tissot in the text, is the production info on the back...

Written and produced by SSiH training department

Mr Roger Kramer

CH-2501 Bienne - Rue Centrale 63

No idea if that can be used to date the booklets?

*Edited 2 hours ago by Who. Me?*




*Share this post*

*Link to post*

*Share on other sites*


 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

*
Who. Me? 
*


[IMG alt="photo-thumb-3196.gif"][/IMG]
Member
 
1,825 posts

Gender:Male


Location:West Sussex


Posted 1 hour ago · Report post

The brushing on the case looks to me like it might have been a gold case (more subtle than stainless steel graining). The stick hands look like the hands Omega used on electronic watches, rather than mechanicals.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Van's comment about the missing second hand got me thinking...

It looks like a mock-up to me and I doubt there was ever a movement in this case. I have several watches that are salesman's demonstrators; they look the real thing but have no movement. The Hamilton dial below is from one of these watches. There is a special post and clip to hold a set of hands --- René Rondeau tells me the idea was to prevent the salesmen having to carry a suitcase full of expensive watches that might get stolen --- the retail jewellers got a good idea of what the watches looked like without there being an expensive movement in them.

Not suggesting this Omega is a salesman's demonstrator but it does look like a mock-up to me.


----------



## Hulahoop (Nov 19, 2014)

it looks like something from an early james bond film


----------

